# Freehand+Objekt mit nur einem klick verschieben nicht mit zwei



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. November 2004)

Hallo,
weiß jemand wie man bei Freehand das ausschalten kann das ich z.B. ein Objekt verschieben möchte das Objekt beim ersten Mausklick an den Cursor „geklebt“ wird und erst beim zweiten klick losgelassen wird, ich möchte das das Objekt sofort beim loslassen des ersten klicks auf dem Dokument liegen bleibt.
So hoffe Ihr versteht was ich meine   .

Viele Grüße


----------



## jensen (20. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich kenne das nur mit gedrückt halten. Finde ich auch recht logisch.

mfg!
jens


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. November 2004)

Ja aber so ist es eben bei mir nicht. Sondern ich muß zwei mal klicken.


----------

